# where to get a forest of Dwarf Alberta's?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Can you grow these things from seeds? where do I get?
2. If not, where could a person get the best price on 100+ seedlings?

thanks


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Try here. 
Steve 

http://www.marshalltreesandnursery.com/Home.asp


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

No price list, you have to either call or email, to see what they run price wise!! Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 19 Jul 2010 09:05 AM 
No price list, you have to either call or email, to see what they run price wise!! Regal 

*So are you geting some to???* *You and I need more trees.. hahahaha*








*Make shade to for the little people.
*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Noel if you go to a nursery, like the link posted above, the price with shipping would far outreach going to the Home Depot or Wally Weird when they have them. Earlier this year Home depot had em for 2 for around $6.00. I didn't get any because i'm thinking fake plants and the such need NO tendering, and or attention. "live" stuff needs alot, and I'm not sure yet if I want to go down that road or not. Having enough trouble on the layout just getting trains to run, let alone worrying about live plants!! You already have a "live" jungle out there. Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Big box stores is the place to get them as Jerry said. Price seems to get lower every year. I plant mine still in the pots, just cut off the top edge. Works fine here in Nebraska. If they die, easy to pull out, but I seldom have any problems. Might spray them once a year with some Home Defense spray if you get spider mites, but that is about it. Easy to take care of.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The regular pruning of the 15 or so I own is far from my favorite project. I'ld hate to contemplate keeping 
a 100 in trim. How do people do it? 

Harvey C.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

none of my local Big Box stores have them this year, at least NO small ones. Not like in the past (last year) etc.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you prune them?

I have 50 that I bought when they were about 18 inches high. They are now over 3 feet high. I have had to trim some lower branches off so my engines would not hit them. I planted some too close to the track.

How do you trim the top to stop them from getting taller?

John


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blue regal on 19 Jul 2010 01:13 PM 
I think Noel if you go to a nursery, like the link posted above, the price with shipping would far outreach going to the Home Depot or Wally Weird when they have them. Earlier this year Home depot had em for 2 for around $6.00. I didn't get any because i'm thinking fake plants and the such need NO tendering, and or attention. "live" stuff needs alot, and I'm not sure yet if I want to go down that road or not. Having enough trouble on the layout just getting trains to run, let alone worrying about live plants!! You already have a "live" jungle out there. Regal Boy Regal.... thats a good price for them... Last time around Xmas time I seen them for 8 to 10 buck ea. But haven't found any off and on around here now, not unless you got to a nursary and pay big bucks for them.. 

Ya. I'm working & Trimming big time on all the other shubs and trees I have around here on this acer shaded plalce. But I love it. Just like to have more spruce trees on the layout tho. 
Need to mix them in with my 15 Michael Craft 1 to 3 foot plastic and wood trees to.. laf. 
Hey Regal.......... Little people need shade to work on the track once in a while... Oh oh........ and didn't I see you shad a shay? Maybe its to hual cut logged trees with???? Can't just haul grass............laf.








Just had to say that.. lol me _Give me a call when have a chance.. Home all day._[/b]


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I think you should have left them in their pots and maybe cut out the bottom just a lil bit. this keeps it stunted and then you trim off the "new" buds every spring? Not sure, but would appreciate any info from some pros out there as well


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Regarding pruning of the Dwarf Alberta's, Garden Railways mag. had a good article on that in the Oct(?) 2009 edition. The information is still on their web site in the Subscriber Content area.

Looks easy enough to do.

FYI- In So.Calif we usually see the Dwarf Alberta's in the big box home centers around November. Our local club contacted the local Lowe's and they were happy to order extra ones for us. Never hurts to ask!


Steam On,

Jim


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

How do you prune them? 

I have 50 that I bought when they were about 18 inches high. They are now over 3 feet high. I have had to trim some lower branches off so my engines would not hit them. I planted some too close to the track. 

How do you trim the top to stop them from getting taller? 

Just cut off the top foot or so. The sap will ooze for a while but the cut will eventually heal over. Take the uppermost branch just below the cut and bend it upright to form a new top. Use a twist tie to secure the branch vertically along the original trunk until is "sets" in its new position. Then remove the twist tie (usually in a few weeks or so.) Also remove about half of the horizontal branches to create a more realistic conifer look. To prune new growth from the branch tips, just pinch about half of the new growth buds off with your thumb and fingertip.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Biblegrove, you mentioned seedlings. I used to order them for our RR club, from Musser Forests. They usually had two sizes available, some years only one. These were about 6"-8" tall, and are sold in quantity. One hundred of them would nowhere near break your budget! 
SandyR


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Spruce trees that are growing at the roadside in a ditch. They are more easily trimmed and kept small than an Alberta Spruce. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

If you want a slower growing spruce, look for a "PIXIE". They are narrower, shorter and grow at about half the rate of a Dwarf Alberta. Attached is a link with information on some smaller varieties [the link is for information only and is not an endorsement as I've not used them]. http://www.twogreenthumbs.com/library/pgspruce.html 

I have a different Pixie than those listed in the site and have had them in for 8 years, and they've only grown about 6 inches. 

Regarding pruning, I attended the National Garden Railway Convention in Las Vegas in 2007, and at one layout, an author of several books on miniature plants gave a pruning demonstration. It was amazing what could be done to small conifers to geive them shapes which complimented all of the suroundings, from buildings to bridges and trestles and even rocky terrain. I've not been able to locate his name, but if you have any contacts in the LV area, maybe they can help. 

Sorry about adding confusion to the mix, but maybe the food for thought is good. 

Regards, 

Will Lindley


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

On the post above about Pixie Dust spruce, little pricey at $16.95 each though!! At least at the site that was given as reference!! Regal


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

(this might have already been mentioned..but if not) 

the dwarf alberta spruce is a cultivar.. 
which means EVERY single dwarf alberta spruce is genetically identical to the very first one.. 
and they are all genetically identical to each other.. 
they can only be propigated by cuttings or tissue culture, so those features are preserved. 

there is no such thing as "dwarf alberta spruce seeds" because seeds will not retain the same desirable characteristcs.. 
therefore they simply can not be grown from seed.. 

Scot


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW, now that is expert advice... thanks Scot! Now, where do we find them cheap? hehe 
thanks for teaching me something today.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Best bet is to keep your eyes open and check all the local nurseries and big box stores. In my area, Dover Delaware, they all usually put them on clearance around October. Two years ago I bought 50 trees for $5 each that were selling for $18 during the summer. Mine were between two and three feet tall. I pruned the roots and branches before I planted them. I took off all the branches for the first 10" to form a trunk for the tree. I used a set of Bonsai tools that I bought on e-bay to prune the branches. There is a special tool that cuts out a shallow divot when you remove the branch. The wound heals up and leaves a small scar that looks very life like. You do not want to leave a small cut off branch stump on the trunk as it looks terriable. I have the trees planted rather close together to simulate a forest that my logging line runs through. Every visitor is amaized how much it looks like a real forrest. Lots of luck and enjoy yourself with these little trees. 

Big John


----------

